# Angeln in Kasachstan



## Bergi (2. August 2002)

HI!
Ich habe vor einem Jahr auf Seasons mal ein Bericht übers Fischen im Delta kaspisches Meer/Ural gesehn!
Die haben unglaublich viele Zander,welse und Karpfen gefangen!Da würd ich gerne mal hin,zumahl das auch eine super schöne Landschaft ist!
War da schon mal jemand,oder weiss jemand woher ich Informationen bekomme?

Bergi


----------



## Klausi (2. August 2002)

Mein Angelladebesitzer war vor Jahren mal dort.Soll wirklich toll gewesen sein. Aber auch sau teuer,sehr langer Flug und komfort gibt es dort auch nicht gerade. Hat riesige Belugas und schöne Zander gefangen.Wo er das angemeldet hat weiß ich nicht,wenn ich wieder vorbei fahre muß ich ihn mal fragen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. August 2002)

Suche doch mal im Board,ich glaube da gab es mal einen Bericht von Pete.


----------



## Borgon (3. August 2002)

Das überleg dir nochmal genauestens!Vielleicht dann doch lieber nach Norge,weil-1.Die Mücken,sowas kannst du dir garnicht vorstellen,ist die Hölle
2.Die Hitze-kommt zwar auf die Jahreszeit an,aber in der besten Welszeit bis 40,45grad im Schatten
3.Die Einheimischen,zwar grösstenteils nette aufgeschlossene Menschen,jedoch wenn du siehst wie die dort fischräubern,tränt dir das Herz
Sicher ist,dass es im Fluss Ili die wahrscheinlich grössten Welse gibt und das man dort einen Rekordfisch fangen kann.Wenn man aber an die Strapazen vor Ort denkt,dann noch die Reisekosten etc....naja,muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## el.perca (3. August 2002)

Hi Bergi,
schau doch mal auf der Homepage von til nach:
http://home.intergga.ch/til/ural97.htm
Da beschreibt er einen Angelurlaub in Kasachstan.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## til (3. August 2002)

Ja, ich war sogar 2-mal dort. Falls Du es beim surfen nicht schon selbst gefunden hast,der Bericht von der 2. Reise im Herbst 2001 ist hier. Also wenn Du ein wenig abenteurlich veranlagt bist, und es dir leisten kannst, würd ich es auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Link zum Veranstalter findest du ja unten bei meinen Berichten.


----------



## Bergi (3. August 2002)

Super til!!!Da wird man echt neidisch!
Ist das echt so schlimm mit den Mücken?
Ich wil entweder nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr dahin fahren!
Mit vieviel muss amn denn pro Person insgesamt für en Woche rechnen(incl. Guide?)

Bergi


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. August 2002)

Hallo!
Ich glaube, das Kasachstan sicher eher das Naturerlebnis ist. Der Fänge wegen muß man, so mein Eindruck, sicherlich
da nicht hinfahren. Mehr und bessere Hechte/Zander/Barsche
kann man in den Bodden fangen und mehr Wels sicher auch in
Frankreich/ Italien/ Spanien. Und das dann zu erträglichen Konditionen und mit geringerem Risiko...

Til:
Ist nicht sogar einer der beiden großen Tourveranstalter für diese Region pleite gegangen? Ich hörte, das die Stör-
angelei in den Ländern der ehemaligen Sowjetunion nunmehr
gänzlich verboten sein soll.


----------



## Borgon (4. August 2002)

Oh sorry,die Rede war ja vom Uraldelta,ich dachte eher an den fluss Ili.Dort jedenfalls lohnt sich die Angelei dann doch mehr als da wo Til war(vielleicht auch Jahreszeitabhängig).Die jedoch einzige verkraftbare Entschädigung,die du für die Strapazen am Ili hinnehmen musst sind wirklich einzig und allein die grossen Waller.Und wie gesagt,die kann man auch in Italien oder Spanien fangen,zwar nicht ganz so gross aber unter besseren Umständen


----------



## til (4. August 2002)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass die Husky-Tours Website nicht mehr ist. Kann sein, sie sind tatsächlich Pleite.
@Dolfin:
Also von den Hechten her lohnt sich das Uraldelta schon, da können meiner Meinung nach die Bodden nicht unbedingt mithalten, vor allem wenn man noch den Spassfaktor vom Angeln in flachem klaren Wasser in Betracht zieht. Und Barsche gibts auch gute dort. Wenn in den Bodden C&R wäre, wären sie aber sicher in wenigen Jahren genausogut oder besser...
@Bergi:
Wenn Du dich jetzt immer noch interessierst, kann ich Dir ne Adresse in Kasachstan geben, wo du mal Nachfragen kannst. Mücken waren übrigens im Juni wirklich viele, aber im September gleich Null (ist dann auch schon recht kühl). Aber da man tagsüber angelt, können eim die Mücken eh wurscht sein. Bezahlt haben wir glaub ich alles in allem schlussendlich gegen 3000 DM.


----------



## Bergi (4. August 2002)

@ til:
3000Dm pro Person für eine Woche?

Ich bin immmernoch interessiert,aber wie gesagt erst nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr will ich hin!
Ich wollte mich nur schonmal im Vorraus erkundigen!

Bergi


----------



## Pottwal (9. August 2002)

Hi Bergi,

irgendwie nicht aufgepasst in Erdkunde.

Delta Ural und Kaspisches Meer ?.

Das Delta was Du meinst ist das Wolga-Delta. Der Ural endet jedoch in Rußland nicht Kasachstan.


----------



## til (9. August 2002)

Du irrst Pottwal:
Das Uraldelta mündet ins Kaspische Meer so ziemlich in der Nordost-Ecke des Meeres, die Wolga eher nord-west. die Grenze zwischen Russland und Kasachstan verläuft irgendwo dazwischen.
Das Uraldelta liegt in Kasachstan am Kaspischen Meer, keine Frage.


----------

